

Why should I buy Win7 when it won't even play animated gifs out of the box? - unabridged

The default photo viewer on Windows 7 does not play animated gifs, even though this feature was present 10 years ago in WinXP and arguably animated gifs are in even wider usage now.<p>They claim they didn't add support because "the GIF format is not widely used for photos"[1]. But it is very obvious they did this to promote the usage of IE. I wouldn't be surprised if they purposely removed already written code just to cripple the Windows Photo Viewer.<p>I would like to shame Microsoft engineers who frequent HN into fixing this.<p>[1] http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itprogeneral/thread/b0e84027-9753-46cb-94b8-b099c0a60e1d
======
Piskvorrr
Is _that_ a real deal-breaker for you? I would find rather worse problems with
W7 (and this is a pretty decent OS)

You don't have to buy it (unless you have to ;)). I find various Linuxes
fairly usable nowadays. Or reach deep into your pocket and buy a Mac.

------
omgmog
> <http://www.irfanview.com/>

------
jister
that's a dumb reason why you shouldn't buy Windows 7

